# How to tame(?) a feral Rock Dove



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello everyone! Thank you for taking the time to read this. I am an experienced (ex) parrot owner and although some things are the same as far as care goes other things are very different. So, I need help.

I recently rescued a Rock Dove a block away from our flat. On Sunday we took her to the vet to get a check up and have an x-ray and she completely shattered her elbow and will never fly again. 

I've realized through my research that they are very social creatures and need lots of mental stimulation. 

I have to say that she understandably hates us because we have to syringe feed her antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds. When we do it we try to cover up her eyes and our faces - but she's not dumb. She knows its us. its a necessary evil.

What steps can we take to make her feel more comfortable around us? How can we make this less traumatic for her? What steps can we take to eventually tame her?


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

first thing you can do is leave her alone for a while, let her adjust to the new surroundings. Second thing you can do is feed her only 2-3 times a day and don't feed her too much, while she eats, sit next to or around the cage but don't pay attention to her. Sit on your phone or read a book, just try not to look at her or frighten her. This will make her realize she doesn't have to be afraid because you are not going hurt her. (extra points if you hum gently around her) try to keep any movements you make slow and subtle. Next you can start getting her more used to your hands by putting your hands near her when she eats, she will be scared at first but after a couple days (or weeks) she should start to warm up to you. Then you can start putting some food in your open hand (not cupped! the birds find cupped hands intimidating like a jaw that's going to grab them, just put some food on the palm of your hand) she might throw the food around and out of your hand before eating it off the ground at first, patience is key. The best thing you can do right now is just spend a lot of quiet time with her. The process may take weeks or even months but it should help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> first thing you can do is leave her alone for a while, let her adjust to the new surroundings. Second thing you can do is feed her only 2-3 times a day and don't feed her too much, while she eats, sit next to or around the cage but don't pay attention to her. Sit on your phone or read a book, just try not to look at her or frighten her. This will make her realize she doesn't have to be afraid because you are not going hurt her. (extra points if you hum gently around her) try to keep any movements you make slow and subtle. Next you can start getting her more used to your hands by putting your hands near her when she eats, she will be scared at first but after a couple days (or weeks) she should start to warm up to you. Then you can start putting some food in your open hand (not cupped! the birds find cupped hands intimidating like a jaw that's going to grab them, just put some food on the palm of your hand) she might throw the food around and out of your hand before eating it off the ground at first, patience is key. The best thing you can do right now is just spend a lot of quiet time with her. The process may take weeks or even months but it should help.



Thank you for taking the time to get back to me! I know it will take a while and that okay. I'm guessing its best for us to start this process when we are done givng her her medication by the end of this week. We will totally give this a go


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for taking the time to get back to me! I know it will take a while and that okay. I'm guessing its best for us to start this process when we are done givng her her medication by the end of this week. We will totally give this a go


No problem, always happy to help when i can. Just to clear something up, when i said "feed her 2-3 times a day and not too much" I meant let her get hungry before you come to feed her so that she is more excited for the food.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our feral got tamer when i put toys inside her cage by the bars. I would wiggle them and at first she tried to bite me but it became a game.


----------

